# Re: Conduct Guidelines



## westernarmymember (8 Nov 2003)

I am curious, is this sight moderated by actual members of the CF? Mr Bobbitt, are you a currently serving member?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Nov 2003)

All of the moderators here are current or former members of the CF. While that‘s not a pre-requisite, not many civvies have applied for the job.    

For my part, I‘m no longer serving in the CF.

Cheers


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Feb 2004)

Ok, everyone has to re-read and re-accept the user agreement - again, it‘s nothing personal everyone (including myself) had to go through it.

The new section to the user agreement is as follows:



> I strongly encourage you to fill out all the sections of your public profule that you‘re comfortable with. We respect your privacy and won‘t force you to fill out your profile if you don‘t want to. Bear in mind though, that the amount of identifyable info in your profile will increase your general credibility here. Those with empty profiles are much harder to verify and will have to put a lot more effort into building a credible presence here.


If you have any questions, just let me know.


Cheers


----------



## CrazyCanuck (27 Feb 2004)

Is no cursing included under profane?


----------



## Infanteer (27 Feb 2004)

This is your first post.

Poke around the boards for a bit and you‘ll pick up the appropriate etiquette.


----------



## DrSize (10 Sep 2004)

I agree this is just common sense!


----------



## fleeingjam (11 Sep 2004)

Yup, you did mike's work for him ghost.


----------



## spenco (11 Sep 2004)

Well said, sir.  Mabye a mod could sticky this?


----------



## Spc_Cameron (11 Sep 2004)

hmmm didnt see any american icons for the board ( you mentioned 82nd sorry dont mean to hijack the thread. )... speaking strictly as a Canadian in the American Army any chance of getting american div patches up there?
ie: 82nd 1st2nd3rd4th24th 25th 101, spose it might be some under taking.. or better yet how bout an option for us to up,load our own div unit sigs?


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Sep 2004)

Unless it's changed you should be able to upload your own. (like mine)


----------



## Spc_Cameron (13 Sep 2004)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> Unless it's changed you should be able to upload your own. (like mine)



god im a dumbass.. yeah I uploaded my own too.. kick self in ass


----------



## karl28 (13 Sep 2004)

Thanks Ghost778 always good to have some  advice when your new to a site .


----------



## MikeM (15 Sep 2004)

Good post, very good advice to the new guys coming on here!


----------



## Righty (15 Sep 2004)

Excellent....


But you cant stop me from having my Captain rank!


MUHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Sep 2004)

EDIT: Righty just found out where you'll end up when you mix fake names with stupid posts.


----------



## ladyengineer942 (15 Sep 2004)

It is my hope that those of us who treat this forum with respect and searching out a common goal to help eachother will already understand this posting.

For those who needed a reminder of a "code" of conduct to make this forum easier on so many levels...I say THANK YOU for taking the time to write such an interesting post.   I found it extremely easy to read and your use of the anaologies was great.

I already had your ideas in my head on my own and came on line this morning to change my profile ..I find it somewhat IRONIC that I found this post and I will take a few lines to share why

...I have good news to share:

I was promoted at parade nite last nite to 2Lt...well, actually it wasn't a promotion in the strictist sense...you see, I had the understanding that I was joining the 3FES as an officier cadet...it turns out that the "unit higher ups"   had other ideas.   Hence, the reason for chaning my profile....my rank is what it is!


----------



## Goober (16 Sep 2004)

Great post Ghost. There are some things in there the newbies and vets of this board should consider.


----------



## ackland (20 Sep 2004)

Good point Ghost!  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Sep 2004)

Thanks for the effort ghost, your "unofficial rules of conduct" are bang on.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Griswald DME (30 Sep 2004)

Excellent post!  Thanks very much for taking the time to type this out, it really helped me (newbie) get an idea of what I should be wary of.

Thanks again,

DME


----------



## Veterans son (16 Oct 2004)

An excellent and informative message, Ghost778.
Thank you!


----------



## gun plumber (16 Oct 2004)

Call me dim,dumb,stupid(but not lazy!)but why would anyone want to use a fake avatar or rank anyways?I personally am very proud of what I accomplished and am willing to tell anyone about it,if asked.Using misleading info on your profile is only going to lead to you looking like a dumb@$$ anyways.Why try to decieve?


----------



## Scott (16 Oct 2004)

gun plumber, maybe common sense is not so common? ;D


----------



## Slim (16 Oct 2004)

Good one Ghost

Kudoes to you for taking the time...

Slim


----------



## Gayson (18 Oct 2004)

Everything posted here has IMO been bang on!


----------



## Morgs (19 Oct 2004)

as a newbie this is a great post! 
should be required reading for some people though ;D
Morgs


----------



## m_a_c (29 Oct 2004)

Thank You Ghost for the SOP's while using this site.  I am a newbie at this site and is great to have the advice.


----------



## THEARMYGUY (3 Nov 2004)

Thanks Ghost.  I would never dream of using an avatar that I didn't earn, however I can see how it could be misleading and cause problems.  A good post for new folks and people on the outside looking in.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## moose1 (24 Nov 2004)

I must thank you for the advice of the use of this site and will attempt to complie with your good advice. As an ex serving member of the brockville Rifles it and now resident in UK it is nice to be able to see how the Canadian Armed Forces are getting on. Keep up the good work.
Moose


----------



## 63 Delta (1 Dec 2004)

A great Flash on Forum etiquette. 

http://www.jokaroo.com/ecards/funny/postingandyou.html


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Dec 2004)

Amen to that! That should be required viewing before someone gets posting rights!


----------



## Burrows (1 Dec 2004)

I must say...I think there needs to be more distinction of who is a cadet vs who is a member of the Armed Forces...I think cadets should be putting the official abbreviation of C/Cpl or C/Pte or whatever rank they are...


----------



## Scratch_043 (1 Dec 2004)

Excellent Idea Burrows, I think I will make an official suggestion in the members section, to that effect. With a credit to you of course.


----------



## X Royal (1 Dec 2004)

Agreed an excellent idea. Only one question: due to the nature of this forum who & how will this be policed? Seems like it could be a lot of work.


----------



## Scratch_043 (1 Dec 2004)

well, it could just be a mater of displaying the 'rank' section from the profile in the info to the poster information on the left.


----------



## Burrows (1 Dec 2004)

I the great C/Cpl Burrows would be happy to make sure this is enforced...although id require a bit more power...


----------



## X Royal (1 Dec 2004)

Many members have left the rank section blank. Also who would ensure if they did fill it out it would be true. As I said, I like the idea but I think it would be next to impossible to ensure proper compliance.

Best Wishes


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Dec 2004)

Burrows said:
			
		

> I the great C/Cpl Burrows would be happy to make sure this is enforced...although id require a bit more power...



Go slowly Grasshopper.


----------



## X Royal (1 Dec 2004)

Well said recceguy.


----------



## Burrows (1 Dec 2004)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Go slowly Grasshopper.



Yes master....when I snatch the mouse from your hand may I go?


----------



## X Royal (1 Dec 2004)

NOT so well said Burrows.


----------



## Burrows (1 Dec 2004)

I was quoting a movie if i remember the line correctly.......and for the record recceguy is awesome and my HERO ...


----------



## Scratch_043 (1 Dec 2004)

the higher ups, recceguy I am looking in your general direction  tell me that your idea is a no go, sorry buddy. It is too unenforcible.


----------



## Burrows (1 Dec 2004)

Yeah I suppose... If recceguy thinks it...Then my Burrows logic of recceguy idolism means hes right...thinking about it...It does seem uninforcible...eh well t'was worth a try and maybe in some day and age...we will have a way to tell....
Regards,
Burrows


----------



## Morgs (1 Dec 2004)

It was a smashing idea! its ever so frustrating to have to query a response to a question because you are not sure of the poster's experience. I know the majority of people who post on this site, only post on subjects of which they know something about, but there are always that select : few who go and make it hard for us to trust the accuracy of the information by some posters. it irks me, and i can tell by the replies that it irks you guys too!
keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Dec 2004)

As with anything, if it sounds to good to be true..... There's not much we can do. If the guy is talking like an old vet with lots of jargon, but posting like a twelve year old ("u" for you and "like, wassup") it's probably a good indicator. Trust your instincts, check the profile, look at the poster's other threads and if your still in doubt, politely call them on it. Ask for the source of the info, links to the references, etc. If it still doesn't ring true, click that little thing in the corner "Report to moderator". There's normally enough old hands perusing the main forums to catch a poser. They don't often venture into the Cadet house though. It's up to you guys to alert us if you can't nail down a troll. Burrows has been doing pretty good over there (don't let your head swell!) and the rest of you have done a good job helping him out. The Cadet forum has come a long way to where we (the Mods) don't have top spend alot of time watching it. Keep up the good work and call anytime. I normally spend way to much time here :blotto:


----------



## Scratch_043 (2 Dec 2004)

I also spend WAY too much time here, normally when I should be sleeping, just like right now. I am happy to help out wherever I can, in my limited capacity as a member/subscriber.


----------



## Burrows (2 Dec 2004)

I know....Its becasue we are just so good...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Dec 2004)

The conduct guidelines already state:



> I strongly encourage you to fill out all the sections of your public profile that you're comfortable with. We respect your privacy and won't force you to fill out your profile if you don't want to. Bear in mind though, that the amount of identifyable info in your profile will increase your general credibility here. Those with empty profiles are much harder to verify and will have to put a lot more effort into building a credible presence here.



I think encouraging Cadets to signify that in their rank is a good idea, but no more enforceable than having people fill out accurate profiles...


----------



## Cliff (6 Dec 2004)

Just a short note to the owner, I think you have a great forum here that brings together a nice mix of older people like myself and younger CF members. 

Thank you and Happy Holidays.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Dec 2004)

Thanks Cliff, I appreciate the feedback. It's really the members that make the site worth visiting though.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Dec 2004)

Joining any forum is like learning to write military staff work, it's not what you think you're correspondence says that's important, it's what the reader may interpret that you have to be careful about. It takes care with both tone and content to ensure that the reader receives the message you are trying to project. Carelessness in either only serves to create animosity and embroil both (all) participants in a complex situation requiring time and energy to sort out, and often leaves a bad taste that affects future attemtps to communicate.

Computers have served to undermine this by promoting the delivery of messages based on first (and often emotionally charged) draft. Pre-computers, we would have an opportunity for sober second thought once the draft came back from the clerk or secretary, or while hand-writing a good copy that was going to a superior.

It's too bad when experienced participants over-react to initial message content or tone from new posters who have the potential to become members in good standing, but it's just that diligence which has protected us from tolerating and having the quality of the forums diluted while we waited for improvement without results. In the end, it's up to new members to establish their own worth, not ours to accept poor submissions that undermine the overall quality and intent of the site in hope that they will improve.

For new and old posters alike, never assume every reader of your post will share your viewpoint and basic assumptions. Clarity of the message received depends on the clarity of the message presented. The one thing you can be reasonably certain of, if your message can be mis-interpreted, it will be.


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Dec 2004)

Although a review of recent thread topics shows it's not a consistent problem of late, selection of thread topics to ensure the right people are reading threads and that you're getting the best possible information in return should be kept in mind by new posters. The following was boldly ripped off from the Photoshop Forum at http://forums.devshed.com/t86198/s.html, and edited to fit here, the following guidelines offer some guidance on selection of thread subjects:


Here are some general guidelines to keep in mind when posting a question on these forums.

DON'T USE STUPID TOPIC NAMES

Post a descriptive topic name! Give a short summary of your problem in the subject. Don't use attention getting subjects, they're not fair to other users! Things like "PLEASE HELP!" or "URGENT" make your post unfairly look like a priority over other users post who need help just as much as you. Posting non-descriptive leading in topic names just to get more reads will not be tolerated.

Here's a great list of topic subjects YOU SHOULD NOT POST by freebsd:

1. Help me
2. Hello
3. You must know the answer
4. Please help this newbie
5. Today's news
6. Question for infantry / or armour / or .......
7. This one for you
8. Just wondering
9. This is too complicated for me
10. possible?
11. Very urgent
12. I have a question
13. Stupid question
14. Newbie needs help
15. pulling my hair out
16. this is driving me nuts
17. WHAT THE?!?!

Generally anything similar to those is unacceptable. Just describe, in ten words or less, the issue.

Here is a good example of a way to post a question:

"Seeking assistance researching grandfather's medals"

or even better:

"Looking for advice on Regular Force posting preferences for Artillery"

These are bad examples:

"so frustrated"
"is this a good idea?"
"Newbie needs help"
"interesting"


BE DESCRIPTIVE

1. If you're looking for advice, explain to us what your problem is (or what you think it is).

2. Remember that you know a lot more about your situation than we do. Don't assume we know just what you think you're talking about.


----------



## pro patria (31 Dec 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## pro patria (31 Dec 2004)

Good read


----------

